# High Water Mark Notifications



## Ujant (Oct 13, 2003)

About once every two weeks, I get an e-mail on Outlook telling me that my mailbox is over the high water mark and telling me to delete some files. So I do, but two weeks later I get the same message. For some reason I can't install the Active X Controls needed to get online help. Can somebody out there help me?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Ujant*

That message is from your ISP telling you that your mailbox is running low on storage space.
It is not referring to the space available on your hard drive that Outlook is using.

You need to login to your ISP's mail server and delete messages you no longer want.
Is Outlook configured to leave a copy of the message on the server?

In Outlook:
Tools > E-mail Accounts > View or change existing e-mail accounts > Next
Double click your e-mail account,
Click the *More Settings* button, *Advanced* tab.
Remove the check mark for: *Leave a copy of messages on server*
*OK, Next, Finish* to save and close.

The next time Outlook downloads messages, all messages will be cleared from the server.


----------



## Ujant (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for your speedy reply. Unfortunately, Outlook is not configured to leave a copy of the message on the server. And I just got another high water mark notification. Grrrrrrr.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Have you logged onto your ISP's mail server and deleted the messages?


----------



## Ujant (Oct 13, 2003)

I don't know how to delete the messages. There shouldn't be any there, since I did not have it set to leave a copy on the server.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Got to one of these sites.

http://mail2web.com/

http://www.e-mailanywhere.com/

http://www.mailonthenet.com/cgi-bin/mailonthenet.cgi

Now use the very same "E-mail Address" and "Password" that you use to login to your ISP's email account and your see if there is any email there.

There may be email if somehow something happen because I had my setting to never leave email on the server too but then I could not send email because my inbox was full. So after looking I found all this pass email that was copies of what I had downloaded.

Your then be able to delete any email on the server.

Then if your ISP has a web base email you can just go there and login and change setting too.


----------



## Ujant (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks to both of you for your help. None of the sites you suggested, hewee, showed any of my mail out there. I finally got onto live chat with roadrunner tech support tonight, and they can't figure out why I'm getting the messages either. They told me to just ignore them until they become a problem.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Are you unable to login to your ISP's mail server? Do you have any sub e-mail accounts?


----------



## Ujant (Oct 13, 2003)

Yes, I am able to log into roadrunner.com, and it shows no messages there. I do not have any sub-accounts. This seems to baffle them as much as it baffles me.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Do you still have copies of the High Water Mark notifications?
If so, can you forward a copy to me?


----------



## tc09177 (Sep 14, 2007)

I have exactly the same problem and same circumstances. No mail on RR server, using Outlook. Contacted RR support and came to NO conclusion. Still confused as to where the message came from. Have received a 'mailbox full' just a few days ago and again yesterday. RR just says that the mail did NOT come from them. So where did it come from? Spam???


----------



## techgirl_kuno (Jul 31, 2008)

using rr webmail? go to settings>family mailbox administration>click on your email account>maximize quota on your mailbox.


----------

